# Dadant Uncapping Tub



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody have or use(d) the clear plastic uncapping tub that dandant offers?

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_70&products_id=471


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, I use one. This is my third year of uncapping into it. It works very well, and although I am somewhat rough on it, it has never cracked or chipped or anything. The only reason I may replace it in the future, is to get a larger uncapping tub. But that will be right after my larger extractor.
Laurence


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking at the pictures on the online catalog and in the hardcopy catalog it's hard to get a feel on how the pieces fit together. The strainer tray looks the same depth as the lid, basically a lid with holes in it.

Does the strainer tray have any depth and fits down inside the tub?

Can you have the strainer tray nesting in the tub and still fit the lid on?

What's the most cappings you put in it?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The Dadant model is made by Rubbermaid, although I have yet to see anything like it in any Rubbermaid product pictorial I've seen. I'm not sure who makes the others' tubs. We have a Mann Lake uncapping tub and it works very well. I have not seen the Dadant model up close.

Mann Lake's model has a stainless steel screen (with large holes, about 1/4" diameter). The strainer section nests over the tub portion that holds 5 gal., with a gated valve at the bottom. The lid covers the upper strainer section well.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the mann lake grey one and i really like it. It has a queen excluder like thing for the strainer in the tub and works well.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Bonniebee:
The strainer tray fits into the bottom collecting area. It allows about 4 inches of clearance. The top will fit on with drain tray in place. The bottom will hold about 60 lbs of honey. The top will store 4 or 5 med boxes of cappings, but I leave my decapped frames sitting in the top with one end resting on the back side while one batch is spinning.
This allows not as much cappings to fit into drain tray. I usually extract 6 to 8 boxes in an evening and I have to empty the drain tray into buckets and pile it back on after I am finished. I remove the drained wax the next evening for that eves run. Bigger would be better, but it works well for me.
Laurence


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Laurence. That was exactly what I was looking for.

A lot of times pictures in catalogs and even their descriptions don't do the product justice.

Thanks again!


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

You're welcome. Any time.
Laurence


----------

